# Tuesday's (7/16/02) MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bold = C-band in the clear Marlins & Rangers feeds.*
*Blue = DirecTV EI Mets, Orioles, Cubs, Red Sox, Dodgers, Astros, Indians, Yankees, Devil Rays, Brewers & Rockies feeds.*
*Red = ESPN Giants game.*

*9:10am PT*
Marlins *(WPXM)* @ Mets *(MSG & EI 754)*

*9:35am PT*
Mariners (No TV) @ Orioles *(CSN-Baltimore & EI 755)*

*10:05am PT*
Angels (No TV) @ Twins (No TV)

*11:05am PT*
Red Sox *(NESN & EI 757)* @ Tigers (No TV)

*11:20am PT*
Braves (Turner South) @ Cubs *(FSN Chicago & EI 756)*

*12:05pm PT*
D'backs (KTVK) @ Giants (No TV) & *ESPN*

*12:10pm PT*
Cardinals (No TV) @ Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 758)*

*1:05pm PT*
Pirates (No TV) @ Astros *(FSN Southwest & EI 759)*

*4:05pm PT*
White Sox (FSN Chicago) @ Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 760)*
Yankees *(YES & EI 761)* @ Blue Jays (The Sports Network-TSN) 
Phillies (CSN-Philadelphia) @ Expos (No TV)

*4:15pm PT*
A's (No TV) @ Devil Rays *(FSN Florida & EI 762)*

*5:05pm PT*
Reds (No TV) @ Brewers *(FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 763)*
Rangers *(KDFI)* @ Royals (No TV)

*7:05pm PT*
Rockies *(FSN Rocky Mountain & EI 764)* @ Padres (Ch 4 Padres)


----------

